# magictune wo saugen?



## cccc (27. August 2008)

hi leute!

heute war ein dhl-mensch da und hat einen 226bw hinterlassen!
ich hab denn natürlich sofort angeschlossen und festgestellt, dass das bild nicht perfekt ist!

auf der mitgelieferten dvd ist magictune enthalten, aber version ist leider nur für xp (hab vista x64)!
da war aber noch ein zettel mit einem link für ne vista-version...

link eingegeben, siehe da es klappt, nur wenn ich auch den download-button klick erscheint 404!

kennt jemand ein link zu einer aktuellen magictune version und hat vielleicht jemand tipps wie ich ein natürliches bild auf meinem monitor bekomme?

PS: nicht schlagen ich hab auch die SuFu benutzt!


----------



## DanielX (27. August 2008)

Kannste knicken, wen du lange genug googelst findeste zwar den link zum downloaden bei Samsung.

Aber funktionieren tuhts nicht, das sagt mir immer der Monitor wird nicht unterstützt.

Bei 32-Bit hatte ich da keine Probleme.


----------



## Thornscape (19. September 2008)

Wenn man schon die MagicTune-Seite sucht, dann bitte nicht direkt über Google, der findet nämlich nur die alte Seite, die zwar noch auf dem Server ist, aber von der Samsung-Seite selbst nicht mehr zu erreichen ist.

Hier solltest du die neuste Version finden, jeweils für XP und Vista, 32 und 64bit:
SAMSUNG learning resource - download

Beachten sollte man allerdings, dass bei nVidia maximal Grafikkarten bis zur GeForce-7-Reihe unterstützt werden. Bis die 8er funktionieren kann das noch einige Monate dauern, wie mir heute morgen eine Samsung-Servicecenter-Mailberaterin mitteilte.


----------



## cccc (29. September 2008)

danke!

mal ne frage an die leute mit einem 226bw schliert eurer auch ein wenig?


----------

